# Filing my US taxes while in Mexico



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

We will be moving to Mexico, but I will still have income coming into a US bank by a US employer and government agency. How will living in Mexico affect my tax return? I will have a US address still also. Would I be better off just putting my US info and not mentioning that we are in Mexico? I'm wondering if it affects EIC or anything?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Use your US address and TurboTax online and keep it simple.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

amberbergara said:


> We will be moving to Mexico, but I will still have income coming into a US bank by a US employer and government agency. How will living in Mexico affect my tax return? I will have a US address still also. Would I be better off just putting my US info and not mentioning that we are in Mexico? I'm wondering if it affects EIC or anything?


I still use a US address for my tax return. At one time you were not allowed to file electronically with a foreign address, so I use my son's address. I think it is now possible to file electronically with a foreign address, but I have never bothered to change. I am not eligible for an Earned Income Credit, so I don't know about that. I don't think I have told the IRS that I am not resident in the US. I do file two state taxes both as a non-resident.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

First a disclaimer: I am not a tax expert, I am not living outside of the U.S., I have private health insurance coverage.

This year you will be asked about your healthcare insurance coverage. If you do not have insurance it may require that you file more forms and/or pay a tax. My understanding is that it takes just a small amount of time living within the U.S. each year to be deemed a resident and, therefore, legally bound to have healthcare insurance. I have already filed my taxes (Turbo Tax) and, for me, it was a simple matter of checking one box affirming that I do have coverage.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

US address and TaxAct. TaxAct is free in most cases and recommended on the IRS site. Got my direct deposit refund on the 6th already


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

I've completed Taxes for family members, and also noticed the new questions regarding Health Insurance.
Still waiting on the bank for some paperwork...Oh Joy 

Never heard of TaxAct...have been using H&R's product - TaxCut.

Next years taxes should be interesting, with me living in Mexico...si dios quiere.
Also planning on using a relative's address.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to visit the Expat Tax section here on the forum for more information about filing from "overseas." Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Basically, take a look at IRS Publication 54 for most of your questions. Publication 54, Tax Guide for U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad

and you may want to cast a look at the stickies in the Expat Tax section. The one on the 2014 tax season includes links to a couple of handy sites and information sheets, including one that indicates which tax prep software can handle foreign addresses. Oddly enough it was the address question that made things so difficult for expats trying to file from overseas.

But you don't need to use a US address - particularly if you want to take advantage of something like the FEIE or to simply claim exemption from the ACA requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I still use a US address for my tax return. At one time you were not allowed to file electronically with a foreign address, so I use my son's address. I think it is now possible to file electronically with a foreign address, but I have never bothered to change. . . .


I was able to file with Turbo Tax last year using my Mexican address.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Are there any benefits of using your foreign address, when filling?

Maybe I need to state a foreign address next year, for the US National Health Care implications alone...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It certainly helps to use a foreign address if you're planning on taking the FEIE - or, as you mention, to claim the exemption to the ACA question based on either of the two "tests" (physical presence or bona fide residence).

It also gets you a 2 month automatic extension on your filing deadline (to June 15th) - though if you owe money, the interest on what you owe still starts from April 15th.

Take a look at Pub 54 for any other implications.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

